# y'all keep baby Jonathan Shaddix in your prayers



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Jeff Shaddix, aka, Shadman has a son that could use all of our support right at the moment. Let's set all differences aside and pray for this child to have a miracle. No child nor any parent should have to go through this. Let's ask for a miracle and hope it's answered.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

prayers going out for the son, Shadmann and family


----------



## BOBBYG (Nov 17, 2006)

Very good point made Mont,Prayers sent too Shadman and his family.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

On the way,


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

Done!

Slurp


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Still praying for the whole family! Thanks Mont, H/U


----------



## yer_corks_under (Mar 23, 2007)

I heard you were a big man!


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

done


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

prayers sent


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

prayers for Shadman, his son and his family


----------



## jeepjoe (Aug 27, 2006)

prayer works, prayers sent


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Amen Mont...thanks for posting it.

Prayers sent and will continue...Lord please be with this family and please bring a miracle. Amen!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Sending them up


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

" Lord please Bless this child and his family "
Please show us another one of your miracles
Prayers sent


----------



## medja (Dec 15, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

Prayers sent.

Cg


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Prayers sent.




Kelly


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Got em from this end! Goin up for Jeff and his entire family.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

I noticed that last night while on that site. Prayers sent then and again.

Nice gesture Mont.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Done...wishing nothing but the best.

TH


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Done.


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

yer_corks_under said:


> I heard you were a big man!


You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I have had Shads family in my prayers.


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

Amen


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*done*

Prayers From My Family


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

All our family are praying hard for Shad's family. Miracles CAN happen....

Jim and family


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Ongoing prayers....
Bob


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

done.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Thank you everyone. It really means a lot to us that you guys are praying for and thinking of Jonathan in this difficult time.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Prayers will keep going up for Jonathon and for your family from our family here Jeff.


----------



## waterbug (May 22, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## EGT Limited (Jul 30, 2004)

Done


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Prayers sent


----------



## RussellG (Jun 23, 2004)

Prayers sent!

rg


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Agreeing with all. God Bless.


----------



## Belinda (Jun 10, 2005)

Sending my prayers.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayer sent.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Jeff, praying hard this morning for Jonathan and your entire family. I can't even begin to imagine all that you must be going through.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Prayers for jonathan and family going out every day untill he is better.


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

Prayers going out for Jonathan and family!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Prayers on the way up. God Bless the Children!!


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

Prayers out for Shaddy and that little man. 

Bigwater


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

*shaddy*

prayers sent!


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Prayers sent to all involved in this difficult time...

Marsha


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

Done.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

for those asking, baby Jonathan was diagnosed with a brain tumor and has under gone surgery for it. He is in recovery now and is having a hard time breathing. Due to that, the strongest pain meds he can have are tylenol. Jeff can update you more as he gets time and there is a thread on his board at www.saltytexan.com


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

*Prayers*

Prayers sent


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Lord, please watch over this child.....

Prayers sent


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

Prayers to Shadman and his family.


----------



## hellonwater (Dec 17, 2005)

Prayers on the way


----------



## fishngrl1377 (Aug 30, 2007)

Prayers sent..


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

He's in our thoughts, Shadman. Please give him a hug from our family.

Our son is an example that there are miracles to be found. He wasn't treated at TCH, but at MD Anderson, however both of these hospitals are among the best of their kind in the world.

A little advice: Make sure that you take care of yourself. He needs your strength and support. Sometimes, when you are tired and afraid, you need to dig deep.

For the talks with the doctors, take a notebook or a recorder. You can't process everything they tell you and you WILL want to go over that stuff again later.

You were also right about the Ronald McDonald House. It is a great resource for families.

Love and prayers....


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## backlashlady (Aug 27, 2007)

Prayers are sent for everyone.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Heavenly Father,

Please be with Shadman and his family during this ordeal. Let your Spirit build a wall of fire around them to protect them from the enemy who wants only to kill, rob, and destroy. Be their tower of strength and their fortress of protection.

Especially be with little Jonathan. Pour your healing power into him, remove all traces of tumor and cancer cells from his body. Increase his strength and his physical resiliance to overcome this disease. Be closer to him than his breath, and show him your mighty power and mercy. Raise him up to become a strong man of faith in Jesus.

I ask these things in the precious name of Jesus my Savior. Amen.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Will continue nightly


----------



## jnjplus6 (May 25, 2007)

Dear Shadman Family...
The Peikert's are praying for you, during this most challenging time in your lives. I pray that God hears our prayers for a miracle. We're also sending you some cyber hugs to let you know you have shoulders to lean on.


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

Prayers sent for Jonathan and family


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

Done


----------



## Reel Texan (Oct 21, 2004)

ShadMan Bless You & your Family.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Thank you everyone. Yesterday was a day full of setbacks for us, but today is looking brighter. Yesterday we found out that one of his vocal chords was paralyzed during the surgery, so he is having a very difficult time coughing to clear his throat. He requires suctioning of his nose and throat every half hour or so. We were told that the vocal chord paralysis would likely be permanent, but that in time, his other vocal chord would learn to compensate. Today we got a chance to talk to the surgeon again, and he believes it is only temporary due to swelling from the surgery, and that he may regain function within a few days or weeks. Unfortunately, it appears that he may have caught the flu or some other respiratory virus, which is a very bad thing with a damaged vocal chord. He is having a very difficult time breathing, and may need to go on a respirator again. He will have an MRI done a little later today to determine how much of the tumor remains. 

On the bright side (for Katie and I), our surgeon believes that they may have some preliminary results from the pathology of the tumor tomorrow rather than next week as we were told yesterday by oncology. The waiting to find out how serious it is has been killing us. We don't know if he has a week, a year, or several years or more to live, or if he will ever leave the hospital. We just want to know, and hopefully by tomorrow they will be able to steer us in one direction or the other. Please keep Jonathan in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Still thinking about all of you with fingers crossed.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

prayers sent


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

Amen.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I am glad to see that in a desperate time of need WE can ALL come together as the decent respectable human beings we truely are.

God, Please keep a close eye on Jonathan and the rest of the Shaddix Family in this desperate time. Amen


Tiny


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Prayers sent!
T.K.


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Prayers sent Shadman.


----------



## Jeff B. (Aug 24, 2005)

Prayers and positive thoughts!

Jeff B.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Prayers sent!


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Prayers for Shadman, his son and his family.





FishBone


----------



## Reef Dawg (Dec 20, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Dr. Krol and Family send Prayers for baby Jonathan and the Shadman Family.

May the Lord place this Family safely in His arms of Healing and Faith that all is cured
and their lives returned to normal.

Dr. Krol


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

They have been/are on our Church school prayer list at 2nd Baptist North.

Charles


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Jeff,

I just saw this thread. I know that you are going through a rough time and hope that you find out some more definite answers soon.

Jonathan is in our thoughts, as well as you and Katie.

Tom & Lorraine


----------



## Jim-Bo (Jun 14, 2005)

Jeff

Your family & Jonathan will be in my daily prayers.

Jim


----------



## Sidecutter (May 21, 2004)

So sad to hear this news about your baby boy Shad. James and i will be praying for the little man and for you and Katie.
Hug & kisses.....Diane and James


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Still praying bro. My heart goes out to you.


Mike


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Lord God,

Breath of Heaven, descend upon Jonathan this morning, give him fullness in breathing, and let his lungs get all the air he needs to be comfortable and healthy.

Drive away flu or any other complications from him, and let his breathing be normal. Ease the pain from his surgery and give him comfortable rest. Let the reports bring Jonathan's family GOOD news of his future. Hold Jonathan in the palm of your hand and keep him safe. Touch him with your holy, healing breath.

I ask these blessings in the precious name of Jesus my Savior. Amen.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

still praying...


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

Prayer for the little one and for strength for the family,that GOD will hold and comfort all of you through this ordeal.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Prayers going up for you all Shadman. I know this is tough bud, Hang in there. May the Good lord bless you and your family.


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

prayers sent


----------



## NWW (Feb 22, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## judweiser (May 22, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

We spoke to the neurosurgeon today and he told us that the type of tumor Jonathan has is the worst case scenario, and that they have not had success in the past treating it. We will speak with the oncologist later today to discuss options, percentages, etc., but it certainly looks bad for Jonathan. Please continue to keep him your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Please continue to keep him your thoughts and prayers.


I will do so. I am very sorry to hear that the news is no better.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I am very sorry to hear that, Jeff. Hopefully, things will turn around for your son and your family.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent, Jeff. Hug that little boy every chance you get.


----------



## vitamin sea (May 23, 2004)

*I haven't visited in awhile, Jeff*

It hearts my heart to hear of little Jonathan's troubles. I can only imagine what you and Katie are going through. Just ain't got the words my friend.

Your little man will consume my prayers.

If there is ANYTHING I can do...please call me.

Luv ya' man,

Rex


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Praying for your Johnathan, Jeff....asking for divine intervention and to ease the pain in yours and Katie's life. Wish there was more that I could do but prayers for the medical team, you and Katie and Johnathan is what I can offer. Best wishes, bro...our prayers are with ya'll always!


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Jeff, my family continues to send their prayers. 

I hope things turn around bro.

Kelly


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Jeff we are praying and if you need anything just say.


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

Jeff the Bible says we just need the Faith of a tiny Mustard seed. Don't let that go... walk into this face forward, with all the Faith you can pull together... entertain only positive thoughts... and allow only those with positive thoughts near... speak only healing and positive words! Don't tell God how big this disease is... tell this disease how big your God is! Hang in there and know we're praying for you!!

Father God I lift up this father to You... he's struggling Lord and he needs Your strength. Give him the Faith and the strength of ten thousand angels to help him through this trial. Your Word says where two or more come together in agreement... so it shall be... Father look upon all these who stand in agreement today and say, "It is done." We're waiting for Supernatural healing that will leave the doctors scratching their heads and testifying to a miracle!

~Amen


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

"... my soul is downcast within me. Yet this I call to mind and therefore I have hope: Because of the LORD's great love we are not consumed, for his compassions never fail. They are new every morning; great is your faithfulness. I say to myself, 'The LORD is my portion; therefore I will wait for him.' " Lamentations 3:19-24 NIV

Lord God,

I praise your name for your compassion toward Jonathan and his family. Your compassion is new every morning. You never forget us nor forsake us. Your words are full of power. You spoke universes into being. You speak, and it is done.

Father, let your mercies fall on Jonathan this morning. Nothing is too hard for you, and everything that you do is a miracle.

Turn our hearts to Jesus, the author and finisher of our faith. Fill us with your Spirit so that we will be connected to your heart and your will. Let your Spirit help us to pray when we don't have the right words. Guide us into eternal life provided by the blood of your son Jesus Christ.

Lord, wrap Jonathan and his family in your loving arms. Let them feel your presence with them in the hospital lifting them up to heavenly places, where there is joy and peace in the radiance of your glory.

Touch Jonathan. Ease his pain and remove his tumor and all cancer cells. For I ask it in the name and in the power of my Savior Jesus. Thank you for your mercy and grace. Amen.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

In perfect and total agreement! H/U


baylvr said:


> Jeff the Bible says we just need the Faith of a tiny Mustard seed. Don't let that go... walk into this face forward, with all the Faith you can pull together... entertain only positive thoughts... and allow only those with positive thoughts near... speak only healing and positive words! Don't tell God how big this disease is... tell this disease how big your God is! Hang in there and know we're praying for you!!
> 
> Father God I lift up this father to You... he's struggling Lord and he needs Your strength. Give him the Faith and the strength of ten thousand angels to help him through this trial. Your Word says where two or more come together in agreement... so it shall be... Father look upon all these who stand in agreement today and say, "It is done." We're waiting for Supernatural healing that will leave the doctors scratching their heads and testifying to a miracle!
> 
> ~Amen


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Still praying really hard for Jonathan and your family Shaddy. Check your e-mail when you get a chance on another possible option.


Aaron


----------



## rangers57 (Jul 21, 2007)

prayers for the whole family


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Thanks again everyone. We met with the oncologist yesterday. He confirmed that this is definitely a bad scenario, but he believes that a combination of chemotherapy and proton beam radiation may help Jonathan. He is resting more comfortably now, and we are praying he continues to progress in his recovery. Next Friday we start all the pre-chemo procedures, such sa spinal taps, implant of a central line for ease of running IVs, etc. So we now have a date and a procedure set, which helps. If any kid can pull through this, it'll be him.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Shaddy,

We will continue to pray for your son and your whoel family.


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Thanks again everyone. We met with the oncologist yesterday. He confirmed that this is definitely a bad scenario, but he believes that a combination of chemotherapy and proton beam radiation may help Jonathan. He is resting more comfortably now, and we are praying he continues to progress in his recovery. Next Friday we start all the pre-chemo procedures, such sa spinal taps, implant of a central line for ease of running IVs, etc. So we now have a date and a procedure set, which helps. If any kid can pull through this, it'll be him.


Amen! You keep the Faith... we'll keep up the prayers!

I'm believing for a miracle... that there will be no more procedures needed!!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Keeping you in my thoughts and hoping for the best.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

That is great news, i'm right around the corner if you need anything.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Praying for you and yours.....

RE


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

prayers sent for all


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Katie has created a CarePage for Jonathan that she will keep updated as well:

http://www.carepages.com/ServeCarePa...onathanShaddix


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Just registered so I can view updates on the CarePage...thanks for sharing the link! Prayers continue coming your way, and your family is on a prayer list we have through our Disciple Group at church. May God Be With You All!

Marsha


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

thoughts and prayers for Jonathan and family


----------



## JJRB (Aug 16, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Wow, Shadman, if there is anything you need, please don't hesitate to ask. I know this is tough for you all and my heart goes out to you. Keep your faith in God. Jonathon, you hang in there.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Thanks again, everyone. Katie is maintaining the CarePage linked in post #110 above, and just finished typing up a "journal" of sorts of all the events of significance that have transpired leading up to, and including, today. Katie will continue updating the CarePage, so please keep watching it for updates. Once we are out of the hospital, I will create a website dedicated to Jonathan's progress. I am attaching my "journal" for those interested in a more detailed read.

Click here to read my synopsis


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks Jeff...we're still pulling for Jonathan and your family here. Let me know if you need any help with anything...anything!


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the update Jeff. Like Monte said we are pulling for him and the rest of ya'll as well.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Too Tall said:


> Thanks for the update Jeff. Like Monte said we are pulling for him and the rest of ya'll as well.


What they said. Let me know if there is anything I can do.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers sent! Your in our thoughts Shadman!

Late,
Cox


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

Just saw this. We will keep Jonathan in our prayers.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Being My lil guy Jake & Lil Jonathan..
Are about the same age..
this hits so close to home its not even Comprehenceable.
I say several Prayers Daily for the lil guy..
I couldnt fathom what Jeff n Ms Katie's goin thru..

Oxx..


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I haven't been to the hospital yet today, so I don't have any update, except for what Katie posted on the CarePage. I have been at the hotel all morning researching treatment options while I have some peace and privacy. There is no way to do research at the hospital with all the noise. The gift of this hotel for several days has been a God-send and is much appreciated.

We just found out that his hemoglobin levels are low, so he will receive his first of MANY tranfusions today. Here is one area where we can use some help. I'm not sure how the blood donation thing works, so hopefully someone here can shed some light on where and how to do it, but from what I understand you just need to give his full name - Jonathan Hunter Shaddix - and that he is at Texas Children's Hospital for him to get credit for it. Perhaps someone who has done this before can post some additional info as to where, when, and exactly how? I have heard that they will actually come to your place of work if there are enough donors willing to give to make it worthwhile, but I don't know the specifics. I just know that you have to give his name and hospital.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

OK, I verified that all you need to do is give his full name (Jonathan Hunter Shaddix), where he is being treated (Texas Children's Hospital), and possibly his birthday (7/28/07) if requested. His blood type is O-positive, but you can donate in his name regardless of your blood type. Essentially, he justs gets a "credit" in his name for your donation so that he gets priority when blood is needed, and the cost is much lower for him (us). You can give blood at any Blood Bank location. Here is a map for the Gulf Coast Regional Blood Bank locations around town:

http://www.giveblood.org/where_donate.html

You can also contact them to request for them to visit your company if multiple people wish to give. If you call, they can give you the info for that.

Thank you, everyone!


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Prayers sent


----------



## Bholland8 (Dec 27, 2007)

prayers sent


----------



## Reef Dawg (Dec 20, 2004)

Prayer's sent.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Jeff....I'm good for a pint. Scheduled for 0945 in the morning down in Clear Lake. My temporary roommate will be donating a pint also.


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

Prayers sent


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I just finally got the time to type up my full daily update due to the odd day we have had, so here it is:



> April 18, 2007
> Today was a blessing or a curse, and I'm not sure which at this time. Surgery was scheduled for this morning to install a VP shunt to permanently help regulate the CSF in Jonathan's head to reduce pressure and prevent hydrocephalus. He was also scheduled for a lumbar puncture to determine whether there has been spread to the spinal column. This is an extremely important piece of information. If the cancer has spread, his chances of survival are nil.
> 
> Poppie spent the night with Jonathan so momma and I could get some rest. Katie relieved him early this morning, and I took the opportunity to catch up on some sleep. I woke around 9AM to hear that the shunt surgery had been postponed because labs on Jonathan's CSF showed bacterial infection. Great, just what this kid needs&#8230;brain tumor with a side of meningitis. They decided to go ahead with the lumbar puncture, and to replace the tube leading from the EV drain in his head in case it was the culprit causing the infection. I knew he would be in surgery for some time, so I spent the morning researching some info I was sent by another AT/RT parent regarding the IRSIII treatment protocol (the one I am going to request for Jonathan). After an hour or so of reading, I came across an interesting requirement for a patient to be admitted into the "official" study&#8230;THEY CANNOT HAVE A VP SHUNT!! I re-read this three times. Apparently placement of a shunt means that they are not able to also place the Ommaya reservoir required for the intensive intrathecal (directly into the CSF via a reservoir in the skull, as opposed to intravenous delivery) chemotherapy option that I am determined for him to have.
> ...


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Jeff, your family is in our thoughts and prayers every day. 

The Shahans


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

Jeff...just paid attention to this. [My how fishing can get in the way of real issues].

God speed man. Go forth and be blessed with your child. Strength to you and all.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I am still keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Prayers on the way!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

We are out of the ICU and in room #1010 now! That is Room #10 on the 10th floor of the West Tower at TCH. This room is a pimp pad compared to the previous room. Jonathan has been in a better mood since moving here, and Katie and I are MUCH more comfortable.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

That's good news. Out of the ICU. May God bless your family Shaddy.


----------



## jpcstock2 (Dec 29, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

*April 24, 2008*

Bad news today. Jonathan has been vomiting at night and has been very irritable and not sleeping for a couple days now. The doctors decided to do another CT scan today, and they found that the tumor has increased significantly in size since the surgery, and two cysts have formed on the tumor, increasing the pressure on his brain stem. We were offered three choices; do nothing and let him die, start chemo early and take the chance that it is too late for the chemo to keep up with the tumor growth, or schedule another surgery tomorrow to go back in and remove the cysts and what they can of the tumor. Of course we chose the last option, so Jonathan will have another brain surgery tomorrow, and they will try to get him healthy and onto chemo within a week of the surgery. Please keep him in your prayers and ask for a successful surgery with no additional neurological damage.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

we're praying for you every day jeff.


----------



## HUSTLETOWN5591 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Prayers For You And Your Family*

Just wanted to let ya know that your family will be in our prayers today and everday there after til your son gets better, I am new to this site, and this is actually just my second post, but I have done alot of reading in here and it seems that you sir are very well respected in here...God Bless you and your family, and may your son get better quickly....


----------



## Rig'd UP (Mar 10, 2005)

Hang in there bro.

Prayers are on their way up to the big Guy.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I hope things go well for you and yours tomorrow, Jeff. Still praying for a miracle.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

prayers coming


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Jeff, Ill keep yall in my prayers Bro......praying the good lord will watch over yall.


----------



## matagordaman (Jun 1, 2004)

Prayers sent


----------



## rangers57 (Jul 21, 2007)

Praying heavily for everyone involved


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

On my knees for Jonathan and your family Jeff. Praying for a successful surgery.


----------



## KoolAU79 (Apr 15, 2008)

Prayers for Shadman, his son and his family. I hope all turns out well.


----------



## rangers57 (Jul 21, 2007)

I stole this off the care pages message board I am sorry if I have offended anyone by taking this but I prayed this several times this morning after reading it and to me, next to Mrs, B, who has n\been qouted several times this says it all.


Katie, Jeff and Jonathan,

Our prayers go out to you today.

"Heavenly Father, We pray for God's touch over the Doctors as they operate. We pray for Jonathan knowing that it is by Jesus' stripes that we are healed. We pray for Katie and Jeff that the holy ghost will surround them and comfort them in this most trying time. Remind them that if they rest upon you, you will carry them through and if they call out to you, you will answer. Please bless this situation as we give it fully to your hands."

Amen


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Amen...
See the other post if,Youd like to help out..

Oxx..


----------



## Belinda (Jun 10, 2005)

Still sending my prayers Jeff.


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

prayers sent.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

* 33 April 25, 2008 at 02:58 PM CDT*
Jonathan went into surgery around 1:30 PM. He was very hungry and his head was bothering him. They stopped his feeds around midnight and they clamped the drain around 7:30 AM. They say the surgery will last about 3-4 hours but we feel it will be more like 5-6. He had a better night last night. He did not sleep but he did not throw up so that is an improvement. I will update as we get information.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

We all need to pull together on this my friends. I think the Shaddix family may need some financial along with the prayers.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Lord be with Jonathan and his family.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Prayers Sent. CF?


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

April 25, 2008
Dr. Dauser just walked out from the surgery, and said that *HE WAS ABLE TO REMOVE 100% OF THE TUMOR!!!* As he started trying to remove tumor from the nerves, it just peeled off with very little difficulty. This is an AMAZING outcome, and was nearly an impossibility. He will be shaken up for a while and may experience some weakness in his facial muscles, and right side of his body for a period of time, but he is expected to recover fully. Thank you all for all of the thoughts and prayers! Today's prayers were definitely answered! He still has a long road ahead of him with the odds stacked heavily against him, but we just started his treatment with a running start forward rather than a slow backward jog that we believed we were on this morning. We are in a much better place right now!


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Great News!!!

Jeff


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

Absolutely fantastic....


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Awsome news!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Outstanding news.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Fantabulous news. My prayers continue.


----------



## rangers57 (Jul 21, 2007)

Prayers will continue apparently someone was listening, but I guess it is kinda hard to ignore thousands of people!!! The power of prayer! Keep the faith.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

that's some good news right there, Jeff. Keep the faith.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

That is incredible. Great news Jeff. We will continue to keep ya'll in our thoughts and prayers.

Kelly


----------



## YellsAtDog (May 23, 2004)

I'm thanking Jesus and I continue to pray. Thanks for the wonderful news!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Great news!!


----------



## Sidecutter (May 21, 2004)

Our eyes are welling up with tears and our hearts are bursting with joy. Thank you God. We are so overjoyed with this wonderful news. We too will continue to pray. We love you . 
Diane and James


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

That's awesome news ShadMan. We will continue to keep Jonathan and your family in our prayers daily.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Great news. Prayers sent!!


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Praises sent for this change in little Jonathin's circumstances. Keep fighting little guy.

Charles


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Wonerfull News...
They got 100% of the Tumor...
Prayers do work...
Keep the prayers comin for there speedy recovery..
Thanks Ya'll
Oxx..


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

We pray for continued good news.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Fantastic news Jeff. Prayers sent for you guys and for Jonathon's speedy recovery.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Well praise God! Nothing is impossible for God. This is great news!!


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> Wonerfull News...
> They got 100% of the Tumor...
> Prayers do work...
> Keep the prayers comin for there speedy recovery..
> ...


Praise God all went well


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

Lord, thank you for the victory for Jonathan. I ask for complete restoration. Thank you for the Angels that have been sent to stand for Jonathan and his family. I Jesus name I pray.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

*Great News*

Thank you lord! So glad to hear of the news ShadMan. Our family continues to pray for more great news in the future. Give Jonathan a great big hug and a kiss from my family. God Bless.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Thank you Lord for all your blessing,Please lay your healng love on Jonathan.
Lobo Jim


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I've had no computer access since Friday AM as I've been out of town, and I just read the wonderful report of Jonathan's surgery! Praise God for his mercies! They are new every morning!

Heavenly Father,

Thank you for answered prayer on Jonathan's behalf. What breath-takingly awesome news. You are the God who delivers us!

Thank you for continuing to be with Jonathan and his entire family as they face life together one day at a time, just the way you give it. Hold them in your loving arms. Continue to give them just what they need, just in the time that they need it.

How wonderful you are, and that my soul knows full well. How precious is the fellowship we share with you through your son Jesus and the blood he shed to redeem us from the penalty of sin. Words do not begin to be adequate to praise you for your wonderful acts to us. And so many of those acts are totally unseen by us. "Thank you" is woefully inadequate, but I offer up thanks to your most holy name.

In the wonderful name of Jesus my Savior I pray. Amen.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Thank you, everyone! I just realized hadn't posted this over here, so here is more information on what lies ahead for Jonathan:



> Jonathan looks like he didn't even go through the second surgery. After the first surgery, the poor kid looked like he had been hit by a truck. After this surgery, which was almost identical, he looked afterwards just like he did before he went under the knife. He's been pretty agitated since they extubated him yesterday, but he has been breathing on his own with no difficulty since. They just removed his Foley catheter and are removing his arterial line in a few minutes. We are hoping to get back up to the 10th floor tomorrow, but who knows?
> 
> Following up my last post reporting the good news from surgery, I wanted to give some further information about what lies ahead for Jonathan. I have received many emails stating sentiments along the lines of, "Thank God this is over for Jonathan," and though we appreciate the well-wishes, and are excited ourselves, that simply isn't the case. The total (or very near total) resection of the tumor is a WONDERFUL thing for Jonathan, but it certainly doesn't mean that his troubles are behind him. The fact remains that the average survival with this type of tumor is 11 months, post-operatively. That number includes children who had a total resection (about 65% of children do) and those who do not. He still has roughly the same odds overall for survival (currently published information shows a less than 10% survival rate (survival means being disease free for 4 years after treatment) following ATRT diagnosis. Unpublished, newer data seems to point to a slightly higher survival rate, but definitely not a "good" prognosis. He will still go through the same chemotherapy and radiation regimen as he would have without a total resection, and he still has the same likelihood for recurrence&#8230;either regrowth of the same tumor, or development of a new one. This is what makes ATRT such a horrible disease&#8230;it almost always comes back, and is harder to beat the second time.
> 
> Now that I've explained a little more in-depth what we are up against, let me tell you the good news! Four days ago we found out that the tumor had grown considerably in size since the partial resection less than three weeks prior. This was devastating news, because chemo simply can't keep up with a tumor that grows this quickly. Jonathan had very little chance of chemo and radiation stopping this thing. Now that he has had a total, or very near total resection, he has essentially been given an additional three months for chemo and radiation to work before this tumor could get back to the dangerous size it had previously reached. He now has a fighting chance to beat it. The deck is still stacked against him, but even in the worst case scenario, he was given an extra three months of life. Best case scenario is that the surgery saved his life. About 50% of these tumors respond to chemotherapy. If his does, there should not be any immediate regrowth of this tumor. Radiation will then be used after about 10 weeks of chemo to try and kill any tumor material that is left. If both of those work, he will be tumor free. Chemo will continue for a total of 51 weeks on the IRS-III protocol, modified to not include intrathecal chemo (administering the drug directly into the spinal fluid), as we don't believe it to be necessary. If all goes well and this tumor disappears, it will certainly be a remarkable turn of events from the news we received four days ago. However, the truth is that he will never be out of the woods, and we will never be able to let our guards down. That said, one of our wishes came true&#8230;we received a gift of more time with our little boy with little or no neurological damage in consequence. Thank you all for you thoughts and prayers. They worked!!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Every second with your child is a gift from god. I pray that Jonathan will get a miracle from the man upstairs. It breaks my heart that yall are going through this. As I have stated in my previous posts and carepages, we will contuinue to pray for that 10% miracle. Thanks for taking the time out of your very busy schedule to keep all of us updated. I know saying "stay strong" is easier said than done but try to stay strong. God bless you.


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

Jeff, you and your family, and Jonathon have been in my thoughts and prayers since I first read about his condition.

I hope he makes a full recovery and the family can resume a normal lifestyle. 

I'd like to mention as a possibility there was a 60 minutes segment recently where a new treatment is currently being researched at MD Anderson. It is a new technology utilizing radio frequency (RF) and carbon-base technology to target tumors and cancer. A long shot, at best, but still a possibility. An amazing, and radical, approach to treatment for these conditions, but the science is still in its infancy.

You and your wife have been dealt a hand that 99+% of us will never experience. Just know that the 2Cool family is with you, as I'm sure many others are as well.

Best wishes,
Mike
All the best and I hope things work out for your son.


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

Here's a link to the story:

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2008/04/10/60minutes/main4006951.shtml


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

It's a new and beautiful day. May God continue to bring good news of his tender mercies - they are new every morning.

Lord God,

Thank you for your continuing watchcare over baby Jonathan. Thank you for your continuing answers to our prayers for Jonathan and his family. Let your Spirit guide our prayers and teach us to pray. Let our fellowship with Jesus be sweet. Let our hearts and minds seek to learn of you, and let us seek to obey your will, which is for our good and for your glory.

In the name of Jesus my Savior I pray. Amen.


----------

